# NO THANKSGIVING SURGE???



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Its a national Holiday, and they can't even give us a surge WTF! They want everyone to drive base fair on a Holiday? really? It was busy last night until about 4am, then every surge turned into a 30 minute ride somewhere else- The algorithm must of changed then because the next 5 pings were 29 minutes, 25, 20, 17, minutes away- it seemed unusual because right before 4 am each ride was less then 4 minutes away and all high surges- then, every surge was not giving anything- I think some people in the office do try to help, then a few people in the office are complete sociopaths causing problems every with way. eithor to stomp you from getting your PDB, or to snuff you out with long base fair rides... regardless, on Thanksgiving and they don't even show us a thanks!! Its just another day in the office!


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> Its a national Holiday, and they can't even give us a surge WTF! They want everyone to drive base fair on a Holiday? really? It was busy last night until about 4am, then every surge turned into a 30 minute ride somewhere else- The algorithm must of changed then because the next 5 pings were 29 minutes, 25, 20, 17, minutes away- it seemed unusual because right before 4 am each ride was less then 4 minutes away and all high surges- then, every surge was not giving anything- I think some people in the office do try to help, then a few people in the office are complete sociopaths causing problems every with way. eithor to stomp you from getting your PDB, or to snuff you out with long base fair rides... regardless, on Thanksgiving and they don't even show us a thanks!! Its just another day in the office!


20+ Ants around the resort area.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

will people drive for their PDB, yes, is it a completely saturated market, yes The airport is buzzzzzzy! if you work anywhere else, you get paid time and a half! This supply and demand, is subjected to following a new structure, of base fair and being cheaper then taxis, and uber- but these tactics of crossing pings with algorithms, are making rides too far away, and its aggravating your clients and workers, s0 its not productive!!! fast rides mean more money, and more productivity, with surges you make more, you want drivers PDBs, so your chopping drivers, so you can exasperate everyones time, gas, and ride counts with base fair rides, and making passengers wait 5 times longer!- its a holiday!!! were giving up are Thanksgiving to work, and your being a stubborn MF!


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

I had a 15 min ride...550%... Got paid $125.00. Theyre going to be pissed when they see their bill.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BINNER said:


> I had a 15 min ride...550%... Got paid $125.00. Theyre going to be pissed when they see their bill.


That is frigging gorgeous


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

BINNER said:


> I had a 15 min ride...550%... Got paid $125.00. Theyre going to be pissed when they see their bill.


Really nice


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

thats unusual too me after almost 2 years I have only got a 250% ride at the most- and its usually 1 mile or 2 miles,,,,I do drive into the middle of 500 600% surge zones,, at least over 100 times, only to get pings out of surge zones- about 80% of the time.... the only drivers getting the highest rides are mentors, or low acceptance rate, are you a mentor, or what was your acceptance rate?? because the rest of the drivers usually get 100% or 250% at most, its never the 500% its always half- and that only is the case after you deny the few out of surge zone rides to lower your acceptance rate-. express drivers too probably have the lowest algorithm, because its there best interest to flip drivers- nice ride! you must have special privileges, who are you sleeping with in the office? lol


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> if you work anywhere else, you get paid time and a half!


Correction... If you are an EMPLOYEE in the USA you get time and a half (or more)


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> thats unusual too me after almost 2 years I have only got a 250% ride at the most- and its usually 1 mile or 2 miles,,,,I do drive into the middle of 500 600% surge zones,, at least over 100 times, only to get pings out of surge zones- about 80% of the time.... the only drivers getting the highest rides are mentors, or low acceptance rate, are you a mentor, or what was your acceptance rate?? because the rest of the drivers usually get 100% or 250% at most, its never the 500% its always half- and that only is the case after you deny the few out of surge zone rides to lower your acceptance rate-. express drivers too probably have the lowest algorithm, because its there best interest to flip drivers- nice ride! you must have special privileges, who are you sleeping with in the office? lol


When its 500%, most riders wait or walk for a bit. You don't find many distance rides when its over 400%


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

BINNER said:


> I had a 15 min ride...550%... Got paid $125.00. Theyre going to be pissed when they see their bill.


Hopefully the 1 star they are giving you does not get you deactivated.


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

BINNER said:


> I had a 15 min ride...550%... Got paid $125.00. Theyre going to be pissed when they see their bill.


Just curious, did you know before the ride that you would get paid something like that, or were you surprised yourself?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

If you find yourself in the middle of a high surge zone but not getting any high surge pings why not use the passenger app to request a ride? It'll tell you the actual surge the pax sees and if your high surge ride request goes to you then that means all is working but nobody is requesting.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Pinapple Man said:


> Hopefully the 1 star they are giving you does not get you deactivated.


Spot on!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I have noticed that there were no surges in the morning, but in the afternoon, they did throw some surges spots up, although as usual sitting in the middle of 350% and I get 22 minutes away, 21 away, 17 minutes away- and I was on campus at UCLA and it was all red- but getting rides in West Hollywood, that makes no sense because their were so many drivers all over Hollywood-
They do this on purpose to exasperate time, and gas, so its not the closest passenger at all. WHY? so they keep their PDB money!!
Every driver has an algorithm that only always them to make make a certain amount of money- or limited ride counts, like 2 rides an hour- they have so many tricks up their sleeve-

they don't tell you that when you sign up, oh by the way, your only making 15 an hour, and 2 ride limit, because we have so many drivers, what are we supposed to do?

its are fault because we keep signing up drivers, but now we don't need to surge, because we keep signing up so many drivers, we can now cross ping drivers to longer pick up locations. that way we still make are commission, don't have to PDB, but ever driver makes 60% less, thats ok-
we don't really care about the drivers!

Last night it was awful, lots of cancels and redirects, and far away pick ups, 7 miles away!! 5 miles away! I didn't get hardly any surge money, when I was in the middle of it all- those redirects are gonna cause an accident, always in the middle of an intersection! it should be the closest driver, it would more productive to say the least, more rides mean more money-

They complicate the process at the cost of making the passengers wait longer, and causing emotional distress to the drivers- if your trying to get your 85 rides for a bonus and each pick up is on average 2-3 miles away that 200 miles almost a full tank of gas!!
but some pick ups are 5-7 miles away 5x85 is 425 miles a tank and a half of gas and your not getting paid for it!

I see no big surges today, only tiny boxes, and every time I drive into one, it poof! disappears before I get their, or I get rides far away. its really unproductive for the purpose of having a business to take passengers to a destination, when customer service is overlooked by hustling the drivers. I worked 5 hours this morning, and averaged 8 dollars an hour. WTF!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I see Lyft is still up to their scamming ways.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

When lyft started, they didn't take any commissions, and the drivers got the closest pings, and they made 600 a day- as lyft grew, it got greedy, now they treats drivers like we are the enemy- they have no morals and ethics of how they treat the drivers, they will, block, switch, manipulate, breakdown, cutoff, lie, starve, cheat, grab, take, flipflop, aggravate, taunt, toy with, bait n switch, bottleneck, their drivers now- why would they do that? well its the matter of Status I think, after he got rich his mind switched thinking he's better then his low class drivers- to us we are just slaves.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This swapping rides business is the final straw I think


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Instead of complaining just quit man. Your just too damn negative


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

rleezx said:


> Instead of complaining just quit man. Your just too damn negative


Seriously! I don't know how this guy gets through life with this attitude..


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Talking to me? I was just saying ..


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Talking to me? I was just saying ..


Nah man, the hunter dude...


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

No they are talking too me! thats your answer to cheat the drivers, instead of fixing the problem, and the problem is the drivers have no rights at all, its just pay off all the lawyers and judges, and do whatever they want to people that go through this process of paying for a car, gas, and phone, besides maintenance, water and time!! so much time!!! so that lyft can then put their nose up in the air, and say, if you don't like it!! quit!.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

Swerves said:


> Just curious, did you know before the ride that you would get paid something like that, or were you surprised yourself?


I knew it was 550...i was Thinking $50-75


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Talking to me? I was just saying ..


No they meant Hunter420. He has like a dozen accounts.

MARY ANDERSON, harry smith and about 10 other accounts. Same broken English, same shit he whines about.

Multiple accounts is deplorable


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I have only this account , if your not a driver, then you shouldn't even be on here.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

It was surging big time on Uber for thanksgiving.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Oh thats nice!!! Lyft had dinky, itty bitty transparent surges 25% too 300% in the galapagos islands! Far away from Hollywood. they get mad when you don't jump through there hoops! good doggie! or badddd doggie, no surge! even at the airport today, their were a bazillion people waiting, It looked like a beeber concert! but only 25%- base fair is gonna kill most the drivers as they bottleneck everyone, They lost their minds!


----------

